# Moonshell plugin wish list



## keaft (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok heres my wish list. (I'm almost positive others have had these ideas)

1st

[shut down]
;make a plugin that shuts the ds off after a certain time set by the user or at a certain time.

;Disable plugin = 0
;Shut down the ds at a certain time =1
;Shut down ds at userspecified time = 2, hhmmss

Shutdowntime=#

2nd

[Alarm clock]

;Disable plugin = 0
;Alarmbuzz = 1, hhmmss/look into ds system, "how long it will buzz for"
;Alarmmusic = 2, hhmmss/look into ds system, path, "how long it will play for"
;Alarmplaylist = 3, hhmmss/look into ds system, playlist location, "how long it will play for"

Alarm= #, hhmmss/system, path/playlist ,hhmmss

3rd (the most likely sought after)

[Playlist]

;Disable plugin = 0
;shuffle playlist= 1
;playonstartup = 2, playlist location
;shuffle playlist on startup = 3, playlist location

Playlistplay= #, path

#playlist
{

playlist= root/media/music/playlist.m3u

read playlist.m3u

play songs

}

{playlist.m3u

root/music/song.mp3
root/music/song1.ogg
root/music/song2.wav
root/music/song3.dpg (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 did i just say that!!! yeah movies in the playlist would be apreciated)

}

4th

[Slide show] (not necesary but just the idea)

;disable plugin= 0
;enable plugin =1, "time to display each picture in seconds"
;slide show on startup= 3, path to slide show playlist, "time to display each picture in seconds" (idk how this would really, err... be ever wanted but, its good to know you have the option!)

slideshow= #, path
-----------------------------------------------------------------
(just in case you missed it THESE ARE IDEAS. Do Not go and put this into any of your .ini files anywhere on your card or on your computer)

obviously these are very crude. Just ideas. I'm trying to make it provocative for all you programmers out there. We would all appreciate these plugins very much. (much more refined than what is posted here)

Thanks a bunch

Falcon

Oh btw why not make this an official plugin idea posting area? {go tell all your friends on all of your other ds homebrew pages ok kids Wink }

pssst. psst. mods sticky *nudge* *nudge*


----------



## mrSmiles (Oct 27, 2008)

im sure this is in the wrong section, on topic the only one i can support would be having playlists


----------



## keaft (Oct 27, 2008)

suggestions? these are suggestions.... ideas = suggestions.

but if its not idk where else to put it


----------

